# Im left handed, do i really need to play with left handed clubs?



## vr6andre (Jul 8, 2011)

I played some golf while in college, I'm trying to get back in to it, but im not sure if I should get left handed clubs or not. 
There are tons of options for good deals on craigslist for right handed clubs but not left handed. 
Anyone out there left handed that plays with right handed clubs?


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

No, you dont "have" to do anything.
Have you ever played with right handed clubs?
If so, did you play well?
If not I would rent a set and try plying with them before you go to the trouble of buying clubs.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm a lefty and playing right I've wondered if my game would be better if I played left handed but never tryed it???? So I agree if you can hire a set or a couple of clubs of each and give them a try to see what you like and feels better.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Guy I often play with is a leftie, plays right handed but with left hand below right. He plays off 8 h'cap. And a good friend, who's sadly no longer with us, was a leftie playing right handed and he got down to scratch.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm a lefty and play right handed


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

I started out lefty and had a set when I was younger. I have switched over to righty and do ok. I often wonder about shooting lefty again and have pulled out my old set only to see that I can hit a lot better righty than left. Not to say I wouldnt be better if I committed to lefty and put the time in to get better.

I guess it is up to you... have you ever shot righty? You could go to a golf store and try some clubs out... both lefty & righty. That way you can get an idea if you can switch over or not.

If you have a golfers warehouse near you, they sell used clubs and maybe you can find some lefty sticks there. Ebay has lots of both kinds as well.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am right handed, and now knowing what I know about the golf swing, I should have started playing left handed. It would have saved me quite a bit of time lowering my hndcp. My dominant right hand, and arm tended to push the club through the impact zone, until my left hand, and arm became strong enough. By pushing the club with my dominant right side, I had a hard time with control. Once my left side became strong enough and/or equal to my right side, to where I could pull the club through impact, I gained much better control of the club head. If I would have started out playing left handed, my dominant right pulling side would have been in control of the club head, while my left pushing, power side caught up. Some will disagree, but that's my story, and I am sticking to it.


----------



## hunterxaz (Jul 11, 2011)

Sup man. I am left handed in writing, almost everything else I do right handed -- including golf. I think I skateboard and snowboard goofy foot, but other than that, I dunno, feel more comfortable with right handed stuff, even drumming.


----------



## jerry050321111 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm a lefty and play right handed
__________________

microsoft office 2007
Microsoft office 2007 efficiently
Creative Feature Of Office 2007


----------



## kingminers (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm very right hand dominant and really would've benefited from that kind of knowledge as well.




FrogsHair said:


> I am right handed, and now knowing what I know about the golf swing, I should have started playing left handed. It would have saved me quite a bit of time lowering my hndcp. My dominant right hand, and arm tended to push the club through the impact zone, until my left hand, and arm became strong enough. By pushing the club with my dominant right side, I had a hard time with control. Once my left side became strong enough and/or equal to my right side, to where I could pull the club through impact, I gained much better control of the club head. If I would have started out playing left handed, my dominant right pulling side would have been in control of the club head, while my left pushing, power side caught up. Some will disagree, but that's my story, and I am sticking to it.


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

No, not at all. I am really left hand dominant, but I cannot play as a leftie at all. So I play golf right handed.


----------

